# It's a girl !!!!



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 20, 2006)

She was born this morning at 8:00. She is a tall legged big eared spotted beauty. She is very BIG! Bunny has a hard time pushing her out...after about 20 minutes of what seemed like one big contraction I intervened and helped pull the baby out. When she saw me coming she knew I was there to help...she just started grunting and pushing. The nose and 2 hoofs were in perfect postion. I broke the sack around the nose. We worked as a team getting her out and in 2 contractions she was out :aktion033: Placenta came out (looking good) about 30 min. later. Mom looks exhausted and baby is playing




: I got some great pics....I'll post them as soon as I get them developed. Thank God everything went OK...that was the longest pregnancy ever



:


----------



## minimule (Aug 20, 2006)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Shari (Aug 20, 2006)

She sure made you wait a long time!



: Congrats on the new foal and of course we will need pictures! :aktion033:


----------



## RNR (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh cool! Can't wait to see pics!

She sounds pretty!


----------



## jdomep (Aug 20, 2006)

:aktion033: I was so tickled to see your PM! I am glad everything went well and that she is already driving her momma nuts. Update us soon

Julie


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 20, 2006)

: :lol: :aktion033:



: :bgrin :aktion033:



: :bgrin :aktion033:

Doing a happy dance for you guys! :aktion033:

CONGRATULATIONS! :lol:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 21, 2006)

OK, so after weeks of me checking posts, to see if she had her baby, and never nothing :no: I go away for one day ...come back and SURPRISE post....she had her baby! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: see, all it really took was for me to go away and not check the posts...lol... CONGRATULATIONS, cant wait to see pictures!



: Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for going away Corinne.....Bunny appreciated it so much



:

Mom & Baby are doing fine this morning. The baby is terribly hyper and Bunny spends most her time reprimanding her. It is so entertaining :lol: Funny, I think it was Shari on another thread that predicted it was going to be a girl with a snappy attitude....how true! I am getting the film in today and should get it back in a few days. Can't wait to show them to you all.....I got some good ones



: So happy I was there!


----------



## jdomep (Aug 21, 2006)

I swear when I win the lottery I am buying you a digital camera :risa_suelos: I need isntant gratification here!!



:


----------



## Slinkky (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad she finally got here! And happy everything is good with mom, too. Now is the fun part, you can relax and watch her grow up. :aktion033:

Can't wait to see pics!

slinkky


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 21, 2006)

jdomep said:


> I swear when I win the lottery I am buying you a digital camera :risa_suelos: I need isntant gratification here!!
> 
> 
> 
> :



Julie...I hope you do win the lottery :lol: I do have a couple (they are ancient) One doesn't work & the other doesn't work due to the cord going to the computer or the camera itself ??? Hang in there, the film got in the pick up for Monday.... I am hoping Wednesday I'll get them back. I also got the birthing ones on a kodak disk. So there will be a slide show at Kodak.com




:


----------



## jdomep (Aug 21, 2006)

:bgrin


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 22, 2006)

NO FAIR!!!!!!!!!! WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:

Congrats on your new jennet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 22, 2006)

KsCowgirl said:


> NO FAIR!!!!!!!!!! WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics are coming.....I am as excited to see them as all you are



:

Baby is flying around the pasture today....I can't believe her energy....I am so afraid she is going to break a leg. Bunny is being VERY strict with this one???



: She doesn't really want any of us to be around her....she nudges her away from us? that's OK, I know she is only 2 days old and Bunny is getting the rules down with her behavior....she is BAD



: Very Curious & Hyper



: Bunny has NO patience and has always been a serious Mom.

**Have any of you experienced this with your Jenny's/Mares?? I would love to know





I'll post pics soon, Teri


----------

